# angel spawn



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there i just was looking in my tank after adding some almond leaves in the tank that i got yesterday at menagarie.. and there are tonnes of eggs on my filter intake i am assuming they are from my angels , i shut off the filter i have a secondary filter running ,how long do the eggs take to hatch should i do anything to the eggs or just leave them be. any ideas would be greatly appreciated as this was totally not expected 
thanks 
tom


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you have any other fish in that tank? It usually takes 3 to 4 days for the eggs to hatch, depends on the temp in the tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

yes there are several other fish in the tank ,iwas wondering if i should put a net around the filter neck , some of the eggs have turned whitish 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Leave the eggs the way they are now and separate the pair into their own tank if you want to breed them.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Even if the eggs survive the parents wont be able to protect the fry fro, the other fish. I use to breed my in bare bottom tank, because the fry are very small and they tent to get stuck in the gravel. So best is to do what Brian said.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

my grandfather had the same issue. angels laid eggs on the damn aquaclear intake. most turned whitish, i forget if it is white, they are unfertilized, or if they stay clearish they are unfertilized. at any rate, i didnt see any babies.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

If they go white they are unfertilized, the clear ones are good.
I have 3 breeding pairs myself, but I just leave the eggs to in the main tank and they get eaten. You can also take the eggs out to different tank and raise the babies yourself. Put an airstone under the eggs for better water circulation. Then when the fry is free swimming usually after 5 to 6 days you start to feed them. With hatch brime shrimps and you can also use "first bites" powder food.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Mine have done the filter-intake eggs thing three times now.



I have enough babies about at the moment, so I'm not fussed. But I might move the angels to their own tank some day.

W


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bummers*

bummers , woke up this morning they are all gone i am thinking that my plecos got to them , bummers man we were so excited 
thanks for everyones help any idea on how to get them to lay eggs again is there something i should do to help trigger it , like i said all i did before was add the almond leaf 
thanks 
tom


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The angels eat them themselves, if they are not viable.  This happens a LOT.

W


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there gang well the angels went at it today laying eggs up against the corner of the tank, contemplating putting a divider in the tank this time ,but wont be able to get it in till i make it at work tommmorow , should i leave tank lights on for the nite it seems that when eggs get eaten they usually eat them at nite will see what happens , again i did add an almond leaf to the tank the other nite , coincidence or not .
thanks
tom


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

tom g said:


> hey there gang well the angels went at it today laying eggs up against the corner of the tank, contemplating putting a divider in the tank this time ,but wont be able to get it in till i make it at work tommmorow , should i leave tank lights on for the nite it seems that when eggs get eaten they usually eat them at nite will see what happens , again i did add an almond leaf to the tank the other nite , coincidence or not .
> thanks
> tom


You can't leave the lights on without screwing with your fish's internal clock but you can use a nightlight. Doesn't have to be a bright light. Just enough that the fish can see the eggs/fry and 'intruders'.


----------

